# Whoops... (kitten pics!)



## iknowmyvalue (29 November 2020)

I seem to have acquired myself a kitten 😂





Meet Orion! He’s 10-12 weeks old (an educated guess), already litter trained and the friendliest little guy you can imagine. He’s only been home 4 days but has settled in amazingly, spends the evenings either sleeping on my lap and purring like a train or zooming around the house like a lunatic! 

One of our clients had been rearing him since his mum was killed by a car, but they’ve already got 14 other feral farm cats, so wanted to find him a good home. Said I could have him, the rest of his cans of food and a new bag of cat litter for a fiver. How could I say no?!

He’s my first cat, but I’d always planned on getting one eventually, and here we are! Looking forward to getting to know him and seeing his cheeky personality grow!


----------



## PurBee (29 November 2020)

Orion is a gorgeous name!

what a cutey...a wide-eyed little fella....i want one! Hahaa...

He’s so lucky to have found a loving home and even a dog who’ll snuggle with him 😀


----------



## nikicb (29 November 2020)

Orion - the great hunter!  Wonderful name and he looks so settled already.  Looking forward to seeing updates.   xx

ETA I always think of The Owl Who Was Afraid Of The Dark, when I hear the name Orion - loved reading that story to my boys.  x


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 November 2020)

cant understand how someone accidentally aquires an extra animal,he is lovely


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 November 2020)

Oh look at those massive eyes! Is he going to be fluffy? He looks very fuzzy.

@Nickicb I used to love the Owl who Was Afraid of the Dark


----------



## Shady (30 November 2020)

Oh bless, he's gorgeous. What a great name too
He looks so happy snuggled up with the dog. x


----------



## NinjaPony (30 November 2020)

He is adorable! I have a real soft spot for naughty black cats and he looks like a proper little character.


----------



## Lindylouanne (30 November 2020)

Orion is a great name and he and the dog are already joined at the hip 😁 Welcome to the world of cat ownership, he looks like he fits in perfectly.


----------



## iknowmyvalue (30 November 2020)

nikicb said:



			Orion - the great hunter!  Wonderful name and he looks so settled already.  Looking forward to seeing updates.   xx

ETA I always think of The Owl Who Was Afraid Of The Dark, when I hear the name Orion - loved reading that story to my boys.  x
		
Click to expand...

Yes! Name was partially inspired by the Owl Who Was Afraid of the Dark


----------



## iknowmyvalue (30 November 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh look at those massive eyes! Is he going to be fluffy? He looks very fuzzy.

@Nickicb I used to love the Owl who Was Afraid of the Dark
		
Click to expand...

I have been trying to work out if he will be fluffy or not! I don’t know because parentage is fairly unknown for him, but he is pretty fuzzy so wouldn’t surprise me


----------



## dogatemysalad (30 November 2020)

What a gorgeous little chap. Love the way he's snuggled next to the dog. Every home should have an Orion.


----------



## Archangel (30 November 2020)

Oh he's adorable and look how he has just settled right in.


----------



## ycbm (30 November 2020)

My kitten fever is going through the roof seeing him, I so want another ginger tom.

What a lovely little fellow Orion is 🥰


----------



## Bellasophia (30 November 2020)

I love black cats..he’s a great find.!Your dog looks very chilled with him too,which is wonderful.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 November 2020)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!  I think I just passed out due to an overdose of cute!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 November 2020)

I cannot even begin to describe how cat-broody I am right now.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 November 2020)

Isn't he gorgeous?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 November 2020)

Gorgeous!


----------



## poiuytrewq (1 December 2020)

Ah super cute! 
Cant  believe how chilled he and the dog look after such a short time! Ours took a while.


----------



## iknowmyvalue (1 December 2020)

He is so so cute! I didn’t expect him to have such a big personality, but he definitely does. I think he and the dog will be good friends eventually. Think they’re both partly desperate to play and partly scared of each other... but getting there, and pretty good since dog has never lived with a cat and is a bouncy 18mo spaniel, and kitten has never seen a dog before in his life!


----------



## iknowmyvalue (9 December 2020)

To cheer you up on a cold, foggy, Wednesday evening! Here’s Orion “helping” make Christmas wreathes.

(Don’t worry, he didn’t eat any of it)


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 December 2020)

Oh what a gorgeous picture, you could make that into a Christmas card, look at him!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (9 December 2020)

That is such a lovely pic, look at his little face! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 December 2020)

Oh, my, isn't he scrummy!?


----------



## Shady (10 December 2020)

Totally gorgeous


----------



## ycbm (10 December 2020)

..


----------



## ycbm (10 December 2020)

iknowmyvalue said:



*To cheer you up *on a cold, foggy, Wednesday evening! Here’s Orion “helping” make Christmas wreathes.

(Don’t worry, he didn’t eat any of it)
		
Click to expand...


Yup, that worked 😁


----------



## ycbm (10 December 2020)

Shady said:



			Totally gorgeous

Click to expand...

Ahem... we seem to have been lacking gremlin pictures lately?


----------



## Shady (10 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			Ahem... we seem to have been lacking gremlin pictures lately?
		
Click to expand...

I know and trust me there is nothing I would like more than to share some on here or better yet to actually have my Grems here, but as I explained to Chaps , who also noticed , we have had a problem with Romance . Was all set to collect then got a frantic message to say Romance had taken a nasty scratch to the eye( probably getting in the other mums face) and it had ulcerated. I'll leave you to look up potential problems with that but will say it's been a stressful time for Vanessa and us but it seems she is on track to heal with meds and not need the really awful operation that some end up having to have. All is crossed for Monday when hopefully the vet will give the all clear and Rob can collect Tuesday or Wednesday. Seeing all these lovely kitten pics is torture but lovely at the same time  x


----------



## ycbm (10 December 2020)

Oh no!   We had one after an ulcerated eye had recovered.  It wept for the rest of her life, but she was ok. Fingers crossed for yours, S.


----------



## Surbie (10 December 2020)

iknowmyvalue said:



View attachment 60798

To cheer you up on a cold, foggy, Wednesday evening! Here’s Orion “helping” make Christmas wreathes.

(Don’t worry, he didn’t eat any of it)
		
Click to expand...

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (10 December 2020)

iknowmyvalue said:



View attachment 60798

To cheer you up on a cold, foggy, Wednesday evening! Here’s Orion “helping” make Christmas wreathes.

(Don’t worry, he didn’t eat any of it)
		
Click to expand...

Sooo cute ❤️


----------



## iknowmyvalue (20 December 2020)

Posy and Orion are learning to play together quite well I think!! They both seemed to be rather enjoying this wrestling match, even though it looks like they’re trying to kill each other 😂 (his claws weren’t out and she’s wagging her tail under the covers)


----------



## BeckyFlowers (20 December 2020)

Brilliant!


----------



## Lillian_paddington (20 December 2020)

Orion is gorgeous and do I see a toller there?? We have one and they are just lovely!


----------



## Shady (23 December 2020)

I love seeing that. They will be great mates for sure. I'd always hoped my kittens could bond better with the dogs but although they all get on neither dog would be happy with a kitten alien on it!


----------

